# The new BMW 760i and 760Li



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

Oh my good lord thats a big a$$ engine


----------



## kongquan163 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thanks for this site very helpful.*

Thanks for this site very helpful.:thumbup:


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Holy hell, I can not wait until Hartge crams that beast of an engine into an E90!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I want a 760i.


----------



## fast.work (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi its a dream car. i cant wait to have it. little money is required,but any ways its wonderful.


----------



## itelllc (Dec 18, 2007)

I love mine but wouldn't mind upgrading to 2010


----------

